# Automatic logoff at Login in Win 2003 server 64 bit Standard Edition



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Windows 2003 Server 64 bit Standard Edition on a Intel Core 2 Quad with 4 GB RAM.
When i try to logon into the system it automatically logs off. So i am not able to login at all into the system currently. 

I have Win 2003 Server 64 bit Standard Edition CD and i tried the Recovery Console option and was able to get into C:\WINDOWS\. In the Recovery Console it asks for Admin password and when i type my same password it takes it successfully. In the command prompt i tried the following things. 
1. Copied the USERINIT.EXE file from dllcache folder to C:\WIndows\System32 folder. Then tried to restart the system and have the same issue repeat again. Did not solve the issue. 
2. Copied the USERINIT.EXE file to WSAUPDATER.EXE file. Then tried to restart the system and have the same issue repeat again. Did not solve the issue. 
3. Copied the USERINIT.EXE file from my other computer with Win 2003 64 Bit Enterprise Edition Operating system to C:\WINDOWS\System32 folder. Then tried to restart the system and have the same issue repeat again. Did not solve the issue. 

Based on internet research i tried the above options but did not work. Experts please suggest me what should i do to resolve the above issue. I have a expensive software in the system so i cannot format and reload. 

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried to log onto the server from a remote desktop session? Perhaps it is just a corrupted profile. Have you tried logging on under another account?


----------



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately RDC is not enabled on the system. So i cannot connect to it using RDC.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you tried to log on as another user with admin rights? It almost sounds like a corrupt driver is causing issues when Windows is starting. Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

There is only one user in the system which is Admin. I did try to boot in Safe Mode and also "Last goods know configuration" but i have the same issue. 
One thing to consider is when i boot the system using Win 2003 CD and enter using Recovery console.. it asks for Admin password and it takes the same password and puts me into C:\Windows path. 
So password in GUI doesn't work but Password in command prompt works. Any hints ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is not a password issue it is more thna likely a driver issue. Have you tried booting into the differnt flavors of safe mode like VGA or no networking, etc?


----------



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will try that and let you know. Thanks


----------



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, I tried all ways in Safe mode. No Luck. I did CHKDSK /P and it informed me of one error. I corrected it using CHKDSK /R and reported no errors. But still the login issue exists. 

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try and run the system file checker from the recovery console. sfc /scannow


----------



## buddy2434 (Jan 27, 2011)

so here is the solution to my issue 

1. I found another system with windows 2003 server 64 bit standard edition.
2. I copied the C:\windows|system32 folder from another system to my problem hard drive.
3. Started the system using windows 2003 server 64 bit standard edition CD.
4. In the first screen it asks if u want to setup windows press enter or if you want to do recovery console press r.
5. Dont do recovery console. Press enter.
6. Next screen you will get the C\Windows Path listed and it provides "Repair" option. 
7. Do the REPAIR and provide necessary settings. The system accepts the password this time. 

Thanks


----------

